# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Phần mềm tạo file *.chm dành cho win 7

## hami

bạn bào có phần mềm tạo file *.chm dành cho win 7 cho mình xin với, mình cài power chm mà lúc crack nó báo chỉ dành cho xp thôi...........bây giờ mình phải làm sao :-s

----------

